# The big brown truck came!



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

New oberon cover! Love it!!

























Somebody please tell me how to add this precious charm to my cover!!!!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice cover.  to get the charm on just feel inside in inside the cover between the two layers and poke one end of the cord through the hole.  the end of the cord has a metal end that you need to align with the hole and push it through. then just string the charm on the cord and poke the cord back through the hole.  it's a lot easier in practice than words.

regards


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful cover and skin.  Looks great on your Kindle!  You'll love the light. Congrats  good job!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Beautiful, LA.  Congratulations and enjoy.  I have the puple ROH too.  Don't you just love it?!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And the purple still looks purple, too!

L


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

LADennis, you have EXACTLY the same setup as I do---lily skin and  purple RoH Oberon. Every time I take them out, I am pleased all over again at how well they go together!

patrisha


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I just love it!!!


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

It looks awesome.  Great combination.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful!

(Will not buy purple ROH, will not buy purple ROH, will not buy purple ROH)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> (Will not buy purple ROH, will not buy purple ROH, will not buy purple ROH)
> 
> Betsy


Oh, Betsy, just give in... it's so much easier than fighting it!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations!  Gotta love the combination.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice, I love the sound of the Brown truck in my driveway


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I have nothing else coming   I'm sure gonna miss my UPS man!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, Betsy, just give in... it's so much easier than fighting it!


I think we have to do a reverse intervention for Betsy.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> (Will not buy purple ROH, will not buy purple ROH, will not buy purple ROH)
> 
> Betsy


Betsy- make sure you post the pics of the purple ROH when you finally just give in to it!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> (Will not buy purple ROH, will not buy purple ROH, will not buy purple ROH)
> 
> Betsy


What skin are you thinking of with your new Roof of Heaven cover, Betsy?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> What skin are you thinking of with your new Roof of Heaven cover, Betsy?


And will it match a Bella bag you have, or will you have to get a new one?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, why don't you post some pics of the cover you already have. . .that way we can ooh and aah over it and maybe the pull for RoH will be less. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy, why don't you post some pics of the cover you already have. . .that way we can ooh and aah over it and maybe the pull for RoH will be less. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Spoilsport.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Come on Betsy, you have been talking about the ROH for weeks now.  You know that you want it and you need a new skin for your Kindle and Michelle at BorsaBella has been waiting for your order.  We all love you and want you to be happy!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> Come on Betsy, you have been talking about the ROH for weeks now. You know that you want it and you need a new skin for your Kindle and Michelle at BorsaBella has been waiting for your order. We all love you and want you to be happy!


And we want to see pictures to settle the old/new purple issue.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice combo there.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I think if *I* were going to order a purple RoH, I'd get one of the following skins:

Moon (#1 pick)
Lullaby (if I decided I couldn't stand the Moon eyes staring at me all day)
Arabian Night

But I'm resisting another Oberon until the fall, or whenever they come out with that pretty blue color..


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

akjak said:


> I think if *I* were going to order a purple RoH, I'd get one of the following skins:
> 
> Moon (#1 pick)
> Lullaby (if I decided I couldn't stand the Moon eyes staring at me all day)
> ...


The part about the eyes is a good point. I narrowed my choices down to a dozen, then looked at *just* the screen side, and realized that some of those would drive me batty because of eyes or because of a section of the design that would be distracting while reading.

'course then I opened a separate screen for the Oberons and looked at my choices side by side. Oy. Back to the drawing board.... And now I've finally ordered! My Kindle skin/cover will be, as the old joke goes, black and white and re(a)d all over.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy, why don't you post some pics of the cover you already have. . .that way we can ooh and aah over it and maybe the pull for RoH will be less. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Ann, you're my only friend... 

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Poor Betsy!!

My computer must be acting wacky with color, cause that ROH in the OP looks blue to me?!?!?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Poor Betsy!!


\
Why poor Betsy? All she has to do is surrender to the dark side  go ahead and buy the purple Roof of Heaven.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

She is in agony and I just want her to be relieved of it.....

I mean, YOU know and I know that her purchasing the purple ROH will alleviate her angst, but I don't think that she does....

Poor Betsy....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe in anticipation.


Betsy


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Give in to it girl!!  It is such a BEAUTIFUL purple color.  I love, love, love mine!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a purple ROH in my future.  But my saddle Tree of Life is so beautiful, too....

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

That it is, Betsy....I have one that I have not been using.  I am debating on putting it up for sale.  Mint condition K1 with straps (Tree of Life in Saddle)  I kept thinking that I would switch out but I love my fern Dragonfly Pond....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I believe in anticipation.
> 
> 
> Betsy


For how long??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Someday my ROH will come....

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

WHEN?!?!  WHEN will your ROH come, Betsy?!?!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Someday my ROH will come....
> 
> Betsy


Okay, Snow Purple. But until then we get to tease you about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm feeling very Zen tonight. It will come when the time is right.










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Okay, Snow Purple. But until then we get to tease you about it.


LOL! Exactly. I'm waiting for Hugh Jackman to show up in his Kate & Leopold uniform and carrying my purple ROH.

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah....grasshoppah...do not wait too long for your ROH....patience is virtuous... but torture is stupid


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Exactly. I'm waiting for Hugh Jackman to show up in his Kate & Leopold uniform and carrying my purple ROH.
> 
> Betsy


Leslieeeeee! You wouldn't happen to have Photoshop installed....?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm feeling very Zen tonight. It will come when the time is right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'If you buy it, it will come.' (from Kover of Dreams)


----------

